# La linea de telefono funciona con corriente continua?



## moises95 (Jul 23, 2011)

He puesto el multimetro en los dos cables y da 48v de corriente continua. ¿Esa corriente se puede usar para conectar algun aparato que use corriente continua? Cuantos amperios tiene esa corriente?


----------



## kakashi1500 (Jul 23, 2011)

Pues para saber que corriente tendrias que de igual manera medir con tu multimetro en el rango mas alto de corriente alterna.
suerte


----------



## MerLiNz (Jul 23, 2011)

Yo me he preguntado eso muchas veces, si se puede usar la corriente del telefono para algun aparato , aun asi con los cables tan finitos que lleva no creo que permita mucha intensidad, pero debe tener porque en el telefono hace que se enciendan los leds y la pantalla.


----------



## moises95 (Jul 23, 2011)

Haber si alguien de aqui lo supiese pero no creo que tenga mucha, he hecho la prueba de poner 3 telefonos descolgados a la vez y la luminusidad de la pantallita y el led disminuyen. 

Anoser que sea por la conexion en paralelo


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 23, 2011)

La línea telefónica tiene continua y alterna, que va desde 10V hasta unos 70V o más (más o menos, dependiendo de la compañía), se puede hacer un circuito como el que adjunto, pero solo prende una lampara de led (que creo que es de 5V)
Pero no sirve de mucho para alimentar algo

Saludos

PD: El circuito lo saqué de Youtube, no tengo el link


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Jul 23, 2011)

Hola, tengo algo que aportar 

 Dependiendo de la compañía proveedora y la tecnología de su planta interna de comunicaciones, en mi país (Chile) la tensión siempre es continua entre los 6,8v y los 60v. El único instante en que hay presencia de corriente alterna, es cuando se genera el llamado o timbre (ring) y en ese caso la tensión alterna asciende hasta los 200vac.

 Otra característica de la tensión continua en algunas compañías telefónicas, según la tecnología que usen, es que puede invertir la polaridad de la línea telefónica en el momento en que la persona a la cual tu llamas, te responde.

 Para finalizar, la tensión continua presente en la línea telefónica depende de 2 condiciones:
 *teléfono en modo colgado*: la compañía interpreta esto como *alta impedancia*. Se necesita que la impedancia del aparato sea superior a 1KΩ. La tensión de la línea será sobre los 24v hasta los 58v.
 *teléfono descolgado*: Se interpreta como *baja impedancia*. Para esto, el aparato debe presentar una impedancia no superior a 1k (ideal 680Ω) y no inferior a 200Ω. La tensión presente en la línea será de entre 6v y 10v.

Respecto de las corrientes será relativo a la compañía en cuestión, pero  está pensado para alimentar circuitos externos a menos que corresponda a alguna aplicación telefónica homologada.

Si aceptas mi sugerencia y te interesa saber algo más del tema, pasa por mi tutorial de telefonía pública y lee los post del #4 al #7 más menos.

 Espero te sirva y no dudes en seguir consultando...


----------



## armandolopezmx (Jul 24, 2011)

aprovechando datagenius...   como puedo conectar dos telefonos caseros entre si, para que funcionen como intercuminador.. aunque no tenga para marcar ni nada de eso, s implemete quiero que al levantarse ambas auriculares, se pueda hablar entre ellos.????????


----------



## Scooter (Jul 24, 2011)

... Y cuando la compañía se da cuenta de que estamos haciendo el ganso nos cortará el servicio.


----------



## moises95 (Jul 24, 2011)

Scooter dijo:


> ... Y cuando la compañía se da cuenta de que estamos haciendo el ganso nos cortará el servicio.



Electricidad alterna gratuita!!!  pero no da para una bombilla solo un led por si se te corta la luz


----------



## pett1921 (Jul 24, 2011)

pues la verdad no lleva mucha intensidad, lo digo porque me puse el cable en la lengua una vez solo me dolio un poco y creo que me quemo un poquito jeje


----------



## moises95 (Jul 24, 2011)

pett1921 dijo:


> pues la verdad no lleva mucha intensidad, lo digo porque me puse el cable en la lengua una vez solo me dolio un poco y creo que me quemo un poquito jeje



Lleva poquita pero cuando suena el telefono flipas...

Yo hago eso de la lengua con las pilas de 3v de las placas base,  cuando estan cargadas dan una cosa. Tube que probar 10 pilas  

 Alterna y continua a la vez?? que cosas mas raras ¿verdad? 

¿Eso como puede ser?


----------



## pandacba (Jul 24, 2011)

armandolopezmx dijo:


> aprovechando datagenius...   como puedo conectar dos telefonos caseros entre si, para que funcionen como intercuminador.. aunque no tenga para marcar ni nada de eso, s implemete quiero que al levantarse ambas auriculares, se pueda hablar entre ellos.????????


Si se puede unes ambos aparatos por la linea y a esta la alimetas con 12V continua.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 24, 2011)

Hasta donde se la línea da unos 48V o mas CC con una impedancia muy alta por lo tanto si conectas algo bajará estrepitosamente la tensión.
Y lo de que te cortarán la línea no es broma.


----------



## moises95 (Jul 24, 2011)

Scooter dijo:


> Hasta donde se la línea da unos 48V o mas CC con una impedancia muy alta por lo tanto si conectas algo bajará estrepitosamente la tensión.
> Y lo de que te cortarán la línea no es broma.




Ayer medí yo con el tester y da eso que dices, 48v en continua y 110 o algo asin en alterna.

¿Como se dan cuenta si coencto o no leds a la linea?

Pueden confundirlo con varios telefonos cogidos a la vez ya que eso consume mas?


----------



## Scooter (Jul 24, 2011)

Si estás en España con timofónica la detección es cuestión de minutos, quizás segundos.
Hasta donde se la centralita chequea el consumo y mas cosas constantemente. Hace muchos años que son todas digitales.
En cualquier caso lo único que sacarías de la línea serían unos pocos poquísimos mA.
Lo que no se es que pasa con el resto de operadores; mi línea ya no es de timofónica, es de timorange.


----------



## moises95 (Jul 24, 2011)

Sin querer le hice corto a los cables del telefono ¿puede ocrrir algo malo?



Scooter dijo:


> Si estás en España con timofónica la detección es cuestión de minutos, quizás segundos.
> Hasta donde se la centralita chequea el consumo y mas cosas constantemente. Hace muchos años que son todas digitales.
> En cualquier caso lo único que sacarías de la línea serían unos pocos poquísimos mA.
> Lo que no se es que pasa con el resto de operadores; mi línea ya no es de timofónica, es de timorange.



Timoorange    ¿Porque le deciis timo a las compañias?

La mia es de Jazztel, nose yo si  estos estan tan atentos


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Jul 24, 2011)

armandolopezmx dijo:


> aprovechando datagenius...   como puedo conectar dos telefonos caseros entre si, para que funcionen como intercuminador.. aunque no tenga para marcar ni nada de eso, s implemete quiero que al levantarse ambas auriculares, se pueda hablar entre ellos.????????



 Buena pregunta... es muy simple. En esta sugerencia solo podrás hablar sin generar un timbre de llamado, solo levantarás los auricular de ambos, sin un tono de por medio, y podrán hablar dentro de su casa de una habitación a otra 







 La alimentación es de 9Vdc y no sería mala idea agregar un resistencia de menos de 100Ω/1w en el positivo de la batería para ayudarla a conservar corriente y evitar que los condensadores internos de los aparatos la descarguen muy rápido.

 Ahora, si lo quieres hacer un poquito mas completo, y agregarle un *Ring*  puedes intercalar en serie con el positivo de la batería el primario de un transformador, que en esta ocasión actuará como secundario, pues la idea es que actúe como elevador. Entonces, por el otro lado le agregas un oscilador de 16Hz, con 555 y un transistor npn. hno: Lo único malo es que esto hará que suenen los timbres de ambos equipos a la vez.  Pero lo bueno, es que con un poco más de creatividad e ingenieria casera  le puedes agregar y hacer modificaciones a tu gusto hasta llegar a tener tu propia central telefónica cacera...

*ADVERTENCIA:* Esto del Ring, conversémoslo bien, no sea que aplicándolo mal recarguen la batería y explote, literalmente.

 Le tienes que poner *MADE IN FDE*... 



user300 dijo:


> Alterna y continua a la vez?? que cosas mas raras ¿verdad?
> 
> ¿Eso como puede ser?



 Ya expliqué bajo qué condiciones se da la continua y la alterna. La alterna solo aparece si previamente la compañía detecta *alta impedancia*, es decir, la línea cerca de los 50v; entonces retira la continua y aplica la alterna en orden y ritmo pre establecido. Nunca enviará alterna si detecta *baja impedancia*, es decir, si hay menos de 10v.


----------



## moises95 (Jul 24, 2011)

DATAGENIUS dijo:


> Le tienes que poner *MADE IN FDE*...







> =datagenius;530064]
> 
> 
> Ya expliqué bajo qué condiciones se da la continua y la alterna. La alterna solo aparece si previamente la compañía detecta *alta impedancia*, es decir, la línea cerca de los 50v; entonces retira la continua y aplica la alterna en orden y ritmo pre establecido. Nunca enviará alterna si detecta *baja impedancia*, es decir, si hay menos de 10v.



Entonces el telefono trabaja con dos tipos de corriente? Y ese cambio de corriente es automatico?


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Jul 24, 2011)

user300 dijo:


> Entonces el telefono trabaja con dos tipos de corriente? Y ese cambio de corriente es automatico?



 Visto desde la telefónica... *si*. La planta digital coordina el cambio en función de las impedancias presentes.

Visto desde el aparato doméstico... cuando está colgado, el switch que se preciona orienta la entrada de línea del aparato hacia un condensador cerámico de 400v a 600v en serie con un circuito integrado de Ring, el cual constituye una alta impedancia para la compañía. Luego, cuando descuelgas el auricular mueves el switch y orientas la entrada de la línea al chip del teléfono que es de baja impedancia (hablando muy resumidamente, claro )

Por ahí es la cosa...


----------



## Dano (Jul 24, 2011)

Scooter dijo:


> Si estás en España con timofónica la detección es cuestión de minutos, quizás segundos.
> Hasta donde se la centralita chequea el consumo y mas cosas constantemente. Hace muchos años que son todas digitales.
> En cualquier caso lo único que sacarías de la línea serían unos pocos poquísimos mA.
> Lo que no se es que pasa con el resto de operadores; mi línea ya no es de timofónica, es de timorange.



Por estos lados tienen un protector de sobre-consumo, cuando se cortocircuita o se sobrecarga la linea, se corta automaticamente la energía y el sistema se rearma en una hora o mas. (Me pasó una vez)


----------



## Rage10 (Jul 24, 2011)

Claro user300, por lo que lei, es lo más parecido a un caso sencillo de if/else en la programación, esto es  como dice datagenius preestablecido.
Si se detecta alta impedancia (llega a unos 50v) de continua cambia a alterna
Si no (se detecta baja impedancia unos 10v) envia continua.

Eso es lo que entendi.

Leyendo este post me entere de muchas cosas que no sabia, la verdad, muchas gracias


----------



## moises95 (Jul 24, 2011)

Dano dijo:


> Por estos lados tienen un protector de sobre-consumo, cuando se cortocircuita o se sobrecarga la linea, se corta automaticamente la energía y el sistema se rearma en una hora o mas. (Me pasó una vez)



Le hice corto a la linea de unos 6 segundos y no se cortó. ¿Porque?


----------



## Vin (Jul 24, 2011)

user300 dijo:


> Le hice corto a la linea de unos 6 segundos y no se cortó. ¿Porque?



Quizá porque él esta hablando de Argentina y tu estás en España?...

Os dejo un vídeo que habla sobre ello.


----------



## moises95 (Jul 24, 2011)

Si españa estoy, ¿Esque aqui en españa no hay de eso?


----------



## Vin (Jul 24, 2011)

user300 dijo:


> Si españa estoy, ¿Esque aqui en españa no hay de eso?



No tengo ni idea. Pero no creo, una vez la cortocircuité y siguió funcionando al instante, aclaro que mi compañía es ono.

No llegué a medir el voltaje pero si tocabas los hilos te picaba un poco así que debe ser como en el vídeo que he puesto más arriba si te lo has mirado... 57v

Pero si tu idea era sacar amperios y amperios gratis de ahí, mejor olvídate, como has visto además varía el voltaje cada vez que llaman.


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Jul 24, 2011)

user300 dijo:


> Le hice corto a la linea de unos 6 segundos y no se cortó. ¿Porque?



 Lo que te puedo decir, es que una centralita telefónica pequeña, posee menos recursos de protección de cortocircuitos que una planta telefónica, como la compañía de teléfonos.

 Al cortocircuitar tu línea de teléfonos, lo que hace la tarjeta digital de la compañía (a la cual está asociada tu línea) es disminuir la tensión de salida y limitar la corriente máxima de salida... tal como un regulador de voltaje integrado serie 7800 o un LM317.

 Las tarjetas digitales de una compañía de teléfonos soportan múltiples abonados (usuarios) y cada una de ellas puede soportar 8, 12 ó 24 abonados, los cuales procesa individualmente.

 Lo que le haya ocurrido a Dano puede ser por que usa una línea procedente de una central local, es decir, privada de una empresa y no la de la compañía como en la que tu hiciste la prueba... eso lo corroborará Dano luego 

*Quiero decirles algo para que lo tengan muy presente:  (con mayúscula) estén pensando en usar la tensión de las líneas telefónicas en propósitos distintos del telefónico. Corren riesgo debido a la corriente alterna que puede ser de 220v ptp, medida con osciloscopio, puesto que puede aparecer en cualquier  momento que alguien los quiera llamar por teléfono y la compañía detecte que está en modo alta impedancia... Quedan todos advertidos del riesgo.*


----------



## moises95 (Jul 24, 2011)

Y el riesgo de que estes comprobando la fuerza de la corriente de la linea con la lengua, como le de por llamarte alguien flipas la tension que te entra por la lengua 

¿No es asin? o por el poco amperaje no ocurre anda unque sean 220volts?


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Jul 24, 2011)

user300 dijo:


> Y el riesgo de que estes comprobando la fuerza de la corriente de la linea con la lengua, como le de por llamarte alguien flipas la tension que te entra por la lengua
> 
> ¿No es asin? o por el poco amperaje no ocurre anda unque sean 220volts?



hno: Respecto tu primera pregunta... creo que es broma verdad? 

Respecto la segunda, el riesgo es por que no es seguro usar en algo los 50v y luego recibir encima 220v y posiblemente quemar tu circuito *o ver en primera fila como explotan los condensadores electrolíticos* de tu sistema , si es que los usa... (un poco de sarcasmo para el humor) 

Pero lo digo en serio


----------



## fdesergio (Jul 24, 2011)

Bueno una forma de aprovechar es almacenar la corriente en condensadores de  alta capacidad 0.1  o 1 faradio, esta tecnica se usa en los telefonos publicos pues la tension para el funcionamiento de toda la parte mecanica  del mismo se toma de la alimentacion telefonica, si bien la corriente es baja (se llama alimentacion microfonica) y depende de la central telefonica se puede usar, ojo hay que tener en cuenta que se debe prever de alguna manera la forma de rectificar y regular esa corriente para el caso de el momento en el cual llega el repique , pues es AC y de unos cuantos de centenares de voltios, chauuuuuuuu

PD: poderse???....se puede!! se debe tener en cuenta que si drena mucha corriente corriente por la linea la central lo detectara como un descuelge  y nata la ausencia de marcacion  le quitara la señal de TIM (Tono invitacion a marcar) y la linea quedara muerta hasta cieto tiempo, chauuu


----------



## moises95 (Jul 24, 2011)

Lo de chupar los cables del telefono esque lo ha dicho uno aqui en el foro para comprpbar amperes y eso de chupar 50v y derrepente 220v no creo que sea muy bueno. 



> o ver en primera fila como explotan los condensadores electrolíticos de tu sistema


 ME MUERO!! 

Ahora de verdad. Vale ya se bien, ahora entendí eso.. 



fdesergio dijo:


> Bueno una forma de aprovechar es almacenar la corriente en condensadores de  alta capacidad 0.1  o 1 faradio, esta tecnica se usa en los telefonos publicos pues la tension para el funcionamiento de toda la parte mecanica  del mismo se toma de la alimentacion telefonica, si bien la corriente es baja (se llama alimentacion microfonica) y depende de la central telefonica se puede usar, ojo hay que tener en cuenta que se debe prever de alguna manera la forma de rectificar y regular esa corriente para el caso de el momento en el cual llega el repique , pues es AC y de unos cuantos de centenares de voltios, chauuuuuuuu
> 
> 
> PD: poderse???....se puede!! se debe tener en cuenta que si drena mucha corriente corriente por la linea la central lo detectara como un descuelge  y nata la ausencia de marcacion  le quitara la señal de TIM (Tono invitacion a marcar) y la linea quedara muerta hasta cieto tiempo, chauuu



¿Durante cuanto tiempo se guarda la corriente en esos condensadores?

¿Durante cuanto tiempo te cortan la linea por hacer esas cosas?


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Jul 24, 2011)

fdesergio dijo:


> Bueno una forma de aprovechar es almacenar la corriente en condensadores de  alta capacidad 0.1  o 1 faradio, esta tecnica se usa en los telefonos publicos pues la tension para el funcionamiento de toda la parte mecanica  del mismo se toma de la alimentacion telefonica, si bien la corriente es baja (se llama alimentacion microfonica) y depende de la central telefonica se puede usar, ojo hay que tener en cuenta que se debe prever de alguna manera la forma de rectificar y regular esa corriente para el caso de el momento en el cual llega el repique , pues es AC y de unos cuantos de centenares de voltios, chauuuuuuuu



 Te invito a revisar el post #33 de este tutorial para revisar como se produce el almacenamiento *indirecto* de la carga que proporciona la línea telefónica.



fdesergio dijo:


> PD: poderse???....se puede!! se debe tener en cuenta que si drena mucha corriente corriente por la linea la central lo detectara como un descuelge  y nata la ausencia de marcacion  le quitara la señal de TIM (Tono invitacion a marcar) y la linea quedara muerta hasta cieto tiempo, chauuu



 Sin embargo, toma como 1 segundo detectar y provocar ese cambio, lo suficiente como para provocar *algún daño*.


----------



## fdesergio (Jul 24, 2011)

DATAGENIUS dijo:


> Te invito a revisar el post #33 de este tutorial para revisar como se produce el almacenamiento *indirecto* de larga que proporciona la línea telefónica.



No entiendo a que te refieres con "almacenamiento *indirecto* de larga"


----------



## Dano (Jul 24, 2011)

DATAGENIUS dijo:


> Lo que le haya ocurrido a Dano puede ser por que usa una línea procedente de una central local, es decir, privada de una empresa y no la de la compañía como en la que tu hiciste la prueba... eso lo corroborará Dano luego



Varias cosas: Estoy a 3 cuadras de la central principal de Montevideo (Uruguay) empresa ANTEL.
El cortocircuito duro un buen rato, mas de 15 min al menos.
El teléfono no se si me lo habilitaron operario de por medio, o es algo automático. 

@User300: ¿Por qué escribís "asin" y no así?


----------



## fdesergio (Jul 24, 2011)

DATAGENIUS dijo:


> Sin embargo, toma como 1 segundo detectar y provocar ese cambio, lo suficiente como para provocar *algún daño*.



La idea es esa nunca llegar a es drenado de corriente para que la central "no lo detecte"  ademas con que terefieres a daño  en que,  o como que dispositivo por otro lado no entiendo que quieres decir con "almacenamiento *indirecto* de larga"


----------



## moises95 (Jul 24, 2011)

Dano dijo:


> @User300: ¿Por qué escribís "asin" y no así?



 Una de las grandes faltas que tengo, ya lo se para la proxima


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Jul 24, 2011)

fdesergio dijo:


> La idea es esa nunca llegar a es drenado de corriente para que la central "no lo detecte"  ademas con que terefieres a daño  en que,  o como que dispositivo por otro lado no entiendo que quieres decir con "almacenamiento *indirecto* de larga"



 Sorry, escribí mal *carga* y ya lo edité bien.

Si lees el hilo completo notarás que hay cierta intención en usar la corriente continua para otros usos, por ende les enseñé lo que sé de las tensiones presentes en la línea y como se originan.

Dar otros uso a los voltajes de la línea tiene un riesgo del cual quise advertir.


----------



## moises95 (Jul 24, 2011)

DATAGENIUS dijo:


> Dar otros uso a los voltajes de la línea tiene un riesgo del cual quise advertir.



¿habria problema di dejo el multimetro conectado y hay un cambio brusco?


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Jul 24, 2011)

Dano dijo:


> Varias cosas: Estoy a 3 cuadras de la central principal de Montevideo (Uruguay) empresa ANTEL.
> El cortocircuito duro un buen rato, pero mas de 15 min.
> El teléfono no se si me lo habilitaron operario de por medio, o es algo automático.
> 
> @User300: ¿Por qué escribís "asin" y no así?



 Dano, lo que te ocurrió no es lo usual proviniendo de una telefónica. Me aventuro a pensar que el problema es debido a la tecnología de su sistema... pero cada compañía lo aplicará en función de su capacidad y presupuesto 



user300 dijo:


> ¿habria problema di dejo el multimetro conectado y hay un cambio brusco?



hno: Imagina si tienes tu multímetro en posición para medir los 50v y alguien te llama por teléfono 

Lo que le ocurra dependerá de su calidad y tu suerte


----------



## moises95 (Jul 24, 2011)

Lo pongo en 500v por si acaso y no pasaria nada no?. Pero da igual el modo, es decir alterna o continua. ¿no?

Explocion en primera fila de nuevo


----------



## fdesergio (Jul 24, 2011)

Dano, el proceso de restaurar tu estado a linea normal despues de esa situacion lo hace automaticamente la planta telefonica, ella evita usar recursos innecesarios en atender un falso descuelgue marcando tu linea o abonado como malo , luego revisa si tu estado a cambiado y te restaura el estado, si no cambio te marca como dañado e informara al administrador de la central, chauuuuuuuu


----------



## armandolopezmx (Jul 24, 2011)

DATAGENIUS dijo:


> Buena pregunta... es muy simple. En esta sugerencia solo podrás hablar sin generar un timbre de llamado, solo levantarás los auricular de ambos, sin un tono de por medio, y podrán hablar dentro de su casa de una habitación a otra
> 
> 
> 
> ...














ok, muchas gracias...  tambien a panda... probare.. es que lo quiero para jugar con mi hijo...  le encanta hablar por telefono...


----------

